# American Flyer 332AC



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

I just got a really nice 332AC at a local show today. The problem is it will not run. Does anyone know an American Flyer repairman on Long Island, NY? I would like to have it repaired locally, but I am willing to mail it out if I must.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I have over 30 some flyer engines here at home, and I've repaired them all myself. I also have 8, at last count, Hudson's and several 322AC's in the mix.. I've been doing repairs for approx 25 years or so and have done alot of repairs for my buddies here on the forum. I usually just ask that you pay shipping costs both ways, and maybe a small donation for my labor and parts, if needed.I'm sure someone here will give me a recommendation, just ask. And the shipping should be inexpensive as I'm also in NY, upstate. Let me know.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to the S forum. Congrats on your 332AC. I got a 332AC last year. You are one
lucky guy, flyernut has offered to repair your flyer. He is the only guy I would send one
of my flyers to for repair. I have bought a few locomotives from him. They are my best
running engines. I call him my AF guru. If I have a question, I ask him.

332AC made in 1952


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

Flyernut, private message sent.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Welcome to the MTF retired3100. You have the final, best of the breed link coupler Northern with that 332AC. It was made only in 1951. Flyernut will return the 332AC to you running as good as or better than new.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I agree with the previous posters, flyernut is the go to guy for repairs. He is very generous with his time helping others who are having problems getting these old trains back in running condition.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

cramden said:


> I agree with the previous posters, flyernut is the go to guy for repairs. He is very generous with his time helping others who are having problems getting these old trains back in running condition.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you guys...My eyes are getting bad, really I read 322AC,lol...Not to worry, I can fix the 332AC also. I have one that didn't run either, but it's now a good runner and smoker.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

Flyernut, I sent you a private message.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Welcome to the frum iam still pretty new these guys r great learn alot from them. Al


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Tom, thanks for correcting me on year the 332ACs were made. For some reason I thought 1952 but you are correct. 1951. I was 1 year old in '51 so was not aware of the flyers.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Right, in 1952 the KC K335's were made already. The link couplers did not last very long in the Gilbert lineup.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I just finished up with the 332 repairs.. This engine is a beauty, and pictures do not do it justice.The white stripes are all unbroken and shine a brilliant white. And it is a HOT-ROD!! I know I say it all the time, but I can do burn-outs with this baby. You have to ease into the throttle, and this is not a full throttle engine. You will lose it in a curve!!. There were a few things wrong with it when the OP tried to run it..I had it running within 10 minutes of opening the package. First the wiring harness was kaput. The e-unit was so gummed up it couldn't turn the drum. Upper fingers were burnt through, so I replaced both upper and lower. Polished the drum, drum axle holes, and the insides of the unit.New wiring harness, and polished the pick-up wheels and copper strips. That's all it took for the tender. The engine was actually first to repair. It did run, but it was sluggish.. I tore it down, removed all the grease, cleaned everything, and re-oiled and re-greased. Someone was in there and did do a grease job, but all they did was to add new grease over the old. I put in new brushes and springs, and also re-faced the armature. Here's a little tip....When I have the brush bracket assembly off, I polish the insides of the brush tubes. The brushes must slide down the tube out the other side or the springs won't hold the correct pressure. Another tip.. The bronze bearing located in the brush bracket assembly turned with the armature shaft. It's not supposed to do that!! I JB Weld the bearing back in place and wait 24hrs before proceeding. Now, the engine ran, but after doing all my servicing, it took off. I think that bearing had something to do with it. I believe when it's loose, it puts a drag on the running armature.. I also found that there were bent connecting rods on both sides. It's going back to the owner this morning.....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I also added 2 green jewels to the boiler face..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2020)

I cannot wait to run it! Thank you.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

It sure looks like a beauty. I am sure it runs great. You had the master go through it.
Great job flyernut.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Beautiful job better than new. 

Al


----------



## kvlazer22 (Jan 27, 2020)

Looks awesome! Great work!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry about the blurred pictures.. You should have seen the other 2 I took,lol..I have a little trouble with balance so it is what it is..As usual, I guarantee this engine...Here that George?? Thanks all for the compliments.


----------

